# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ПРи обновлении 1С8,2 пишет "Ошибка формата потока" Что делать?

## nadenka

Люди!!! 8.2.15.301 Бухгалтерия Проф при попытке обновиться через cf c 33.8 на 34.11 или на 34.13 пишет "Ошибка формата потока" Что делать? Как бытьИИ? Помираю, хочу обновиться- там новый отчет по Пенсионном фонду !!! и Вообще))) а через стандартное обновление тоже не хочет!!!!!!

----------

FireAlex (26.04.2012)

----------


## FireAlex

Люди!
попробуй установить посл платформу 8.2.15.310.
удалить из списка баз и снова добавить обновляемую базу.
удачи.

----------


## Vikra1972

> попробуй установить посл платформу 8.2.15.310.
> удалить из списка баз и снова добавить обновляемую базу.


Проблема аналогичная с одной из баз: "Ошибка формата потока" при обновлении на 34.13. Остальные обновились нормально.
Платформа 8.2.15.310. 
Тестирование базы не выявляет ошибок. 
Чистка кеша, манипуляции со списком баз, смена компа результата не дали.
Что можно предпринять в данной ситуации?

----------


## DerGauf

Была такая же беда из-за КЛАДРа. Бухи загрузили его полностью. Тестирование и другие пляски также не помогли. Перед обновлением выгрузил из него данные, загрузил только нужные и спокойно обновился.

----------

